# A simple 3 axis machine?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought this looked interesting

http://www.instructables.com/id/SE219C4F5FEQ16W/


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is pretty neat. I bet getting the software to work with it is no easy task. Wouldn't be for me anyway.... not would getting a pc into the shop! It would be neat being able to do lettering like that.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps someone like Bj. will have a go and when successful guide the likes of you and me Corey.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a slight variation on the simple 3 axis machine. The table moves X and Y, there are clamps to hold the work to the table. An additional drive controls the rotation of the turret which has 40 positions for punches and locks into position. The Z axis function is straight forward punching action. The blue cabinet in the rear holds the controller. This machine is state of the art punch tape encoding! Welcome to 1960!


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

The WoodRat was engineered to mimic the functioning of a CNC device, but without a computer controller. The user supplies the motion inputs in 3 Axis.

So cranking out letters or a design aren't possible. What is possible is a raft a wood joints. And the machine takes into account such strictly woodwork oddities such as grain and feed direction of a bit. 

Several videos are available on YouTube under the heading WoodRat. As a routing device it has some advantages in safety and dust collection. The latest add-ons include digital readouts. 

But as far as being able to stand back and watch a robot crank out finished products, it requires much more human involvement.

Gary Curtis


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was very impressed when I once saw the WoodRat demonstrated by a pro. but couldn't justify the high cost.


----------



## cnc-wood-routing (Aug 30, 2009)

Like everything, price is always an issue...but it does take time to come tog rips with the software for any CNC machine but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sensational work Graham*

Some incredible designs in your links.

I am seeing some similar work on the Vectric Forum with the new Aspire Software.

I can only hope to put out work of your quality in the future. Lot to learn first!

Rocket.


----------

